# Gentoo Summer Camp 2006

## slick

Ankündigung Gentoo Summer Camp 2006

Vom 26. - 27. August 2006 findet das Gentoo Summer Camp (GSC) 2006 statt. Eine kleine Gruppe verbindet das GSC 2006 mit einem Urlaub und wird bereits ab dem 21. August vor Ort mit dem Camping beginnen. Hierzu sind alle interessierten Campingfreunde herzlich eingeladen. Besucher werden gebeten den 26. oder 27. August zu nutzen.

Das Gentoo Summer Camp 2006 findet auf dem "Campingplatz Großes Meer" [1] statt. Dieser Campingplatz liegt direkt am "Großen Meer" [2], welcher der viertgrößte See in Niedersachsen ist. Der Camping/Zeltplatz ist besonders ruhig gelegen und abseits jeder Stadt und Hektik. Dennoch liegt er relativ zentral und Städte  wie Aurich (10km), Emden (15km), Greetsiel (18km) oder Norden/Norddeich (25km) lassen sich auch gut mit dem Fahrrad erreichen. Der Campingplatz bietet eine gute Infrastruktur. 

Wir campen auf einer großen Wiese am Campingplatz. Es ist jedoch möglich gegen Aufpreis mit einem Wohnmobil anzureisen, ebenso kann eine Ferienwohnung oder ein Hotelzimmer in der Nähe gemietet werden. Wer dies möchte muß selbst für die nötige Reservierung oder Vorbestellung Sorge tragen. Für Details kann beim Organisationsteam nachgefragt werden.

Die Kosten für die Übernachtung sind noch variabel, da wir eventuell abhängig von der Gesamtanzahl der campenden Teilnehmer am Ende des GSC eine Gruppen-Ermäßigung berechnet bekommen. Ohne Ermäßigung zahlen Erwachsene pro Nacht 4,50 EUR plus die Kosten für ein Zelt (für 3 Personen) pro Nacht 3,70 EUR. (Für ein Zelt für bis zu 8 Personen 4,30 EUR). 

Ein Stromanschluß kostet einmalig 1,50 EUR plus 50 Cent je angefangene Kilowattstunde, Warmduschen kostet 50 Cent und die Benutzung von Waschmaschine oder Trockner jeweils 2 EUR. Wer einen Stromanschluß benötigt wird gebeten sich einen Verteiler oder besser eine ganze Kabeltrommel mitzubringen. 

Wer sein Auto nicht auf dem Parkplatz abstellen möchte, sondern den Wagen am Zelt parkt, zahlt pro Nacht 2,20 EUR zusätzlich. Ein Wohnwagen schlägt mit 4,30 EUR pro Nacht und ein Wohnmobil mit 5,30 EUR pro Nacht  zu Buche. 

Auf dem Campingplatz gibt es Ruhezeiten. Das bedeutet nach 22 Uhr und vor 8 Uhr sowie zwischen 12 Uhr und 14 Uhr dürfen wir keine Party machen. Es ist aber nicht so das wir nicht mehr Grillen oder Reden dürfen. 

Der See ist wegen seiner Tiefe zum echten Baden zwar nicht besonders geeignet, dafür werden aber sehr viele andere Freizeitaktivitäten auf und an dem See angeboten. Hier einige Beispiele:

Surfen 

Segeln 

Kanu fahren 

Mini-Golf spielen 

Tischtennis spielen 

Beachvolleyball spielen 

Angeln 

ein Fahrrad ausleihen oder 

einfach Wandern.

Im Rahmen des Urlaubs (ab dem 21. August) sind verschiedene gemeinsame Unternehmungen geplant an welchen optional teilgenommen werden kann.

Die Anreise zum GSC 2006 erfolgt am Nachmittag des 25. August oder am Vormittag des 26. August.  Für Teilnehmer des Gentoo-Urlaubs am 21. August. Jeder Anreisende meldet sich bei der Anreise selbst bei der Verwaltung des Campingplatz an. Die Art der Abmeldung wird auf dem GSC bekannt gegeben.

Jeder Teilnehmer verpflegt sich selbst. Wer die Möglichkeit hat einen Grill oder ähnliche nützliche Gegenstände mitzubringen und gemäß dem OpenSource Gedanken bereit ist diese mit anderen zu teilen ist herzlich dazu eingeladen dies zu tun. 

Wir rechnen mit einer geschätzten Teilnehmeranzahl von etwa 15-30 Personen. Gentoo-Userinnen brauchen nicht besorgt sein allein unter männlichen Zeitgenossen zu bleiben, es werden mindestens 2 andere weibliche Teilnehmer anwesend sein. 

Es wird jedem Teilnehmer empfohlen sich ein Namensschild mit Avatar, Nickname und Vorname mitzubringen um schneller Kontakte zu knüpfen. Eine Signierparty für PGP/GPG-Keys ist in Vorbereitung.

Weitere Informationen finden sich auf den Seiten zum GSC 2006 [3]. Ein (provisionsfreier) Shop für Merchandising-Artikel [4] rund um das Gentoo Summer Camp 2006 ist ebenfalls eingerichtet.

Links

[1] Der Campingplatz Grosses Meer  - http://www.campingplatz-grosses-meer.de

[2] Großes Meer in der Wikipedia - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gro%C3%9Fes_Meer

[3] Gentoo Summer Camp 2006 - http://gsc2006.nachtnebelnelken.de

[4] Merchandising-Shop GSC 2006 - http://gsc2006.spreadshirt.net/

Kartenmaterial

Karte auf Google-Maps

Anschrift für Routenplaner

Campingstrasse 1

26624 Südbrookmerland

Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel

Nächster Bahnhof ist Emden Hauptbahnhof. Einzelne Teilnehmer können vom Bahnhof abgeholt werden. (Hierzu bitte nett beim Organisationsteam nachfragen.) Nächster Flughafen ist Bremen, anschliessend ist noch eine etwa 1,5 stündige Zugfahrt nach Emden einzuplanen.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Erste (ältere) Vorab-Ankündigung

Es ist mal wieder so weit. Weihnachten steht vor der Tür. Die richtige Zeit an seine Lieben zu denken...

... und an das Gentoo Summer Camp 2006!

Der zu erwartende Zuwachs an Teilnehmern hat uns bewogen die Planungen frühzeitig zu beginnen. Ein weiterer Grund ist unser Bestreben das GSC über die deutschen Grenzen hinaus bekannt zu machen, mit dem Ziel Gäste aus dem europäischen Ausland begrüßen zu dürfen. 

Das GSC 2006 wird in gewohnter Form als Camping stattfinden und hat das primäre Ziel dass sich Gentoo-User unkompliziert und in gemütlicher Atmosphäre kennenlernen können. Wichtig ist uns dabei der soziale Kontakt und nicht die Technik. Lange Gespräche bis in die Nacht, natürlich auch totaler Offtopic, kühle Getränke und geröstete Marschmallows am Lagerfeuer werden wie auch beim GSC 2005 zur Normalität gehören.

Stattfinden wird das Gentoo Summer Camp 2006 am 26. - 27. August irgendwo an der Nordseeküste. 

Campingfreunde (und solche die es werden wollen) sind  dazu eingeladen, sich zusammen mit einem Großteil der Teilnehmer vom letzten Jahr, bereits ab dem 21. August mit einem "Gentoo-Camp-Urlaub" am Veranstaltungsort auf das Treffen einzustimmen. Hier wird es auch ein kleines Rahmenprogramm geben, geplant sind kleine Ausflüge und Erkundung örtlicher Sehenswürdigkeiten.

Wo genau das Treffen stattfinden wird ist allerdings noch nicht ganz geklärt und wird rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben. 

Die Kosten lassen sich aus organisatorischen Gründen bisher nicht festlegen, wir werden jedoch versuchen sie unter 10,- EUR pro Person und Nacht zu halten. Für Verpflegung ist wieder selbst zu sorgen und zur Übernachtung werden die eigenen Zelte oder ähnliches genutzt. 

Für das GSC 2006 werden passende T-Shirts im Gentoo-Shop [1] erhältlich sein. 

Eine Voranmeldung zum GSC 2006 wird später möglich sein, jedoch ist von der Ortswahl und den daraus entstehenden Kosten abhängig, ob wir eine verbindliche oder unverbindliche Voranmeldung realisieren werden. Wer jetzt schon definitiv weiß, dass er dabei sein wird, wird gebeten im unten genannten Forum eine kurze Nachricht zu hinterlassen, ob er nur am Wochenende oder die ganze Woche teilnehmen möchte. So können wir so früh wie möglich die zu erwartende Teilnehmerzahl  abschätzen. Nach bisherigen, sehr vorsichtigen, Schätzungen rechnen wir dieses Mal mit insgesamt etwa 30-40 Teilnehmern.

Wie im letzten Jahr haben wir eine Subdomain eingerichtet [2], wo wir auch ein kleines Forum als Anlaufstelle bereitgestellt haben. Hier nehmen wir auch gern Unterstützung an, speziell bei der Suche nach möglichen Campingplätzen oder kostengünstigeren Alternativen direkt an der Nordsee.

Wer sich das Review des GSC 2005 ansehen möchte, dem sei die Version auf Gentoo.de zum Offline-Lesen [3] empfohlen.

die Organisatoren

Links

[1] http://www.spreadshirt.net/shop.php?sid=22258

[2] http://gsc2006.nachtnebelnelken.de

[3] http://www.gentoo.de/pub/summer-camp/2005/review.tar.bz2

EDIT: this post in englisch you can found here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2945087.htmlLast edited by slick on Mon Aug 28, 2006 7:31 am; edited 12 times in total

----------

## smitty_one_each

is this famous event to occur, sir?

I can't convince my wife to schedule anything until I know the location.

Props,

Chris

----------

## _hephaistos_

hello,

please ask your questions at the official GSC2006 form: http://gsc2006.nachtnebelnelken.de/viewforum.php?f=4

We currently do not know where it EXACTLY will be. 

Haven't you read the announcement in the chat forum: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2945087.html

please reply in the official GSC2006 forum - for we can better collect information on this topic there.

cheers

----------

## slick

Im neuen GWN ist das GSC auch vorgestellt. Allerdings 1) ohne Link zu den GSC-Seiten und 2) mit falschen Informationen das in den 10,- die Getränke und Marschmellows incl. sind.   :Confused: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

hey slick, das wusst ich ja gar net!

geil - um 10 EUR cold beverages  :Wink:  LOL

das wird für jemanden ein riesiges verlustgeschäft! vorausgesetzt psyqil hilft wieder mit!

cheers

----------

## slick

Vielleicht war das ja auch eine Einladung seitens des GWN-Teams und wir haben das nur falsch interpretiert.   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dertobi123

Schreibt das bitte an gwn-feedback@gentoo.org ..., auch das ein Link auf das aktuelle Forum zur 2006er Planung fehlt.

----------

## slick

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Schreibt das bitte an gwn-feedback@gentoo.org ..., auch das ein Link auf das aktuelle Forum zur 2006er Planung fehlt.

 

Nützt das noch was? Der wird ja per Mail auch verteilt...

 *slick an gwn-feedback@gentoo.org wrote:*   

> There are wrong informations about the Gentoo Summer Camp in the current GNW (12.12.06) . I wonder about that, because I send all informations to you in time, see E-Mail attached. 
> 
> 1) cold beverages are not include the 10,- EUR
> 
> 2) there isnt a link to the GSC-Forum http://gsc2006.nachtnebelnelken.de
> ...

 Last edited by slick on Tue Dec 13, 2005 8:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Carlo

 *slick wrote:*   

> Nützt das noch was? Der wird ja per Mail auch verteilt...

 

Es könnte ja durchaus in der nächsten Ausgabe eine Berichtigung geben.

----------

## slick

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Es könnte ja durchaus in der nächsten Ausgabe eine Berichtigung geben.

 

Na, das nenn ich doch mal Service  :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20051219-newsletter.xml#doc_chap2_sect1

----------

## slick

So, setze den Thread mal wieder unsticky, sollte ja jetzt jeder im Kalender vorgemerkt haben.

Wenns was neues gibts schubs ich ihn wieder hoch...

----------

## slick

Update: Aus aktuellem Anlass suchen wir...

Leute aus der Gegend um Emden, Leer, Norden, Aurich  oder Wilhelmshaven die uns einen Tipp für einen gemütlichen Zeltplatz oder ein privates Gelände geben können. Der zuletzt ins Auge gefaßte Zeltplatz, sehr idyllisch an einem See gelegen, war leider zum geplanten Datum ausgebucht. Eine zeitliche Verschiebung des GSC kommt aber für uns nur im Notfalle in Betracht. Von daher sind wir momentan auf der Suche nach weiteren Alternativen. 

Wer mithelfen möchte bitte hier posten, Beitrag im GSC-Forum oder PM an Hilefoks.

----------

## slick

Neue Ankündigung mit Details ist raus, siehe überarbeitetes Eingangspost.

----------

## _hephaistos_

so, für alle, die noch nicht angemeldet sind: meldet euch noch schnell an (mittels einem posting im gsc forum), bevor es keinen platz mehr gibt  :Smile: 

cu @gsc2006!

----------

## Inte

Ach Gott ... ich bin schon ganz kribbelig. Sogar meine Signatur hat sich hübsch zurecht gemacht.  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

signature? command not found... versteh net, wie ihr das macht  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Ich glaube mir ist auch schon die erste Fun-Idee für Computersüchtige auf dem GSC bekommen. Wie wäre es denn im Sinne des Threads hier einfach STiGMaTa_ch zu beweisen das es unter wine doch läuft. Wäre doch die Herrausforderung mit Freak-Faktor  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

So, im aktuellen GWN wurde auch auf das GSC hingewiesen. Müssen wir Minigolf also nun doch fest ins Programm nehmen  :Wink: 

Weiß denn schon jemand sicher ob und wann er kommt? (Also mit Ausnahme der üblichen Verdächtigen aka GSC-Team) Das Feedback in dieser Richtung scheint mir bisher eher gering.

----------

## dertobi123

Ich bin mit irgendwas zwischen 70% und 99% übers Wochenende dabei, sofern mir nichts dazwischen kommt  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

wow - zwischen 70% und 99%  :Wink: 

gehts noch aussagekräftiger?

ich geb dir diesmal einen schwimmkurs - versprochen ^^

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Quote:*   

> Anschrift für Routenplaner
> 
> Campingstrasse 1
> 
> 26626 Südbrookmerland

 

Hmm... Laut meinem Navisystem ist die Adresse 26624 Südbrookmerland...

Vertipper oder lügt mein Nüvi???  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

Dein Navi lügt bestimmt.... es muss einfach lügen... ich würde mich doch niemals nicht vertippen. Frag Edith wenn Du mir nicht glaubst!  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Habe mal eine Umfrage initiiert, weil doch klicken einfacher ist wie schreiben  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-474599.html

----------

## slick

Das Formular für die GPG/PGP-Keysignierung ist online, Teilnehmer die ihren Keys gegenseitig signieren wollen, sollten sich hier eintragen. Auch eine Seite für die Routenplanung wurde eingerichtet. Thanks 2 Hilefoks.

----------

## slick

So, mal wieder ein kleines Update: Wir haben einen Thread für (unverbindliche) Voranmeldungen eröffnet, anonymes Posten ist jetzt möglich wer bisher zu faul war sich einen Account zu holen. Bitte Feedback falls ihr plant vorbeizukommen.

----------

## slick

Kleines Update. Wegen der Wetterlage sind wir die Woche über (und evt. am Wochenende) in einer gemütlichen Ferienwohnung.

http://gsc2006.nachtnebelnelken.de/viewtopic.php?p=708#708

Falls wir am Wochenende auch da sind posten wir die Wegbeschreibung im GSC-Forum rechtzeitig, bitte jedoch dennoch möglichst um Voranmeldung bis Donnerstag. Wer die Woche über noch teilnehmen möchte sollte sich tel. anmelden, siehe Kontaktseite im GSC-Forum u.a. um die Wegbeschreibung zu erhalten.

----------

## slick

---------------8<----------------

So, der GSC 2006 ist vorbei. Es war, wie letztes Jahr auch, ein sehr gelungener Event. Danke an alle Mitorganisatoren und Teilnehmer für die schöne Zeit. Ein Review mit Bildern folgt die nächsten Tage.

----------

## dertobi123

 *slick wrote:*   

> Es war, wie letztes Jahr auch, ein sehr gelungener Event. Danke an alle Mitorganisatoren und Teilnehmer für die schöne Zeit.

 

Dito. War mal wieder gut gewesen  :Smile: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Sauerei! Seit 7 Stunden steht jetzt da, dass ein Review mit Bildern erscheint und noch ist nichts passiert...

Was ist denn das für ein Sauhaufen... Kraiz-kruzifix...  :Laughing: 

Aber mal im Ernst... bin echt gespannt darauf! Und nächstes Jahr bitte das ganze etwas südlicher, dann kann der arme Stiggi auch kommen  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> ... Und nächstes Jahr bitte das ganze etwas südlicher, ...

 

Hast Du heimlich unseren Gesprächen über GSC 2007 gelauscht?  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *slick wrote:*   

> Hast Du heimlich unseren Gesprächen über GSC 2007 gelauscht? 

 

Offensichtlich   :Shocked: 

----------

## slick

Der Review GSC 2006 ist fertig.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> http://gsc2006.nachtnebelnelken.de/gsc/review/100_3964_big.jpg

 

Rotordurchmesser: 66M

Turmhöhe:65M

 :Shocked: 

Schrecklich, sich das vorzustellen...

Tobi

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   ... Und nächstes Jahr bitte das ganze etwas südlicher, ... 
> 
> Hast Du heimlich unseren Gesprächen über GSC 2007 gelauscht? 

 

Tja... "sick brother is watching you". Und nach meiner 30 Jährigen Gefangenschaft habe ich natürlich auch das Lippenlesen drauf...

Aber sonst geht es mir gut  :Laughing: 

Danke für den Review. Ich sehe schon, ich habe da was verpasst.

Freue mich schon auf das nächste Jahr. Dann kann ich euch mir schweizer Spezialitäten eindecken  :Smile:  Riccola, Rösti und Schoggi  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## psyqil

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   http://gsc2006.nachtnebelnelken.de/gsc/review/100_3964_big.jpg 
> 
> Rotordurchmesser: 66M
> 
> Turmhöhe:65M
> ...

   :Razz:  Durchmesser, nicht Radius...

Hach, ich wär fast auch noch losgefahren, aber dann kam was familiäres dazwischen. Aber sich hier mal wieder rumzutreiben ist auch toll!  :Very Happy: 

Wo war denn Hephaistos eigentlich?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *Quote:*   http://gsc2006.nachtnebelnelken.de/gsc/review/100_3964_big.jpg 
> 
> Rotordurchmesser: 66M
> 
> Turmhöhe:65M
> ...

 

Och man, das liegt daran, das es viel zu früh am Morgen ist...

Peinlich, peinlich...

Tobi

----------

## Inte

 *slick wrote:*   

> Der Review GSC 2006 ist fertig.

 

Schickes Review slick. Danke für die schönen Texte (@heph, danke für die Übersetzung). Beim lesen denke ich sehnsüchtig an die Woche zurück.

Wenn ich aus Thailand zurück bin, schreib ich auch ein kleines Review  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

Klingt ja wirklich sehr nett! Und ich dachte immer ihr seid alles Kultur-/Gesellschaftsbanausen, aber da geht/ging ja einiges. Liest sich übrigens fast wie eine Foto-(Love-)Story.   :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *Inte wrote:*   

> ...@heph, danke für die Übersetzung...

 

Um es richtig zu stellen, mabi hats übersetzt.

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Wo war denn Hephaistos eigentlich?

 

Konnte leider kurzfristig doch nicht kommen.  :Sad: 

----------

